
Show HN: Chrome extension warning user of hitting maxlength in password fields - jpxw
https://github.com/jamespwilliams/MaxLengthWarner
======
jpxw
After reading a number of comments on Hacker News recently expressing
frustration at maxlength password fields on websites, I have written this
(tiny) Chrome extension which gives a visual clue to the user that they are
hitting the maxlength of the field.

The extension works on any website, and gives input fields a noticeable (but
not obnoxious) shake effect when entering past the maximum length of the
field.

The extension can be found here:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mpponigpclkmpdamde...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mpponigpclkmpdamdedffdlhcgdjcijn)

